# SiamOnline Thailand Info > Süd Thailand > Hotels & Gastronomie >  Sonstige Gastronomie-Empfehlungen

## Bagsida

*Sea-Food-Restaurant (Nähe Club Andaman Pier / Ranong)*

Leider ist mir der Name dieses Seafood-Restaurants, welches ca. 5 Minuten Fahrtzeit vom Club Andaman Pier bei Ranong entfernt liegt und sich dazu anbietet, nach dem Visa-Run (sofern nicht mit Minibus, denn die fahren ein kleines Restaurant mit Buffet in Ranong-Town an) was vernüftiges zu Essen, entfallen.

Man findet es indem man auf der Rückfahrt vom Pier Richtung Hauptstrasse N4 nicht rechts abbiegt, sondern links und somit Richtung Westen zur See hin fährt, d.h. 1,2 km nach verlassen des Parkplatzes vom Club Andaman Pier kommt man auf eine "kleine Hauptstrasse" und man kann nur rechts (zurück wie gekommen) oder links (zum Restaurant) abbiegen. Von dort aus sind es dann noch mal 1 km zum Restaurant, womit das Restaurant vom Parkplatz ca. 2,2 km entfernt direkt in einer Rechtskurve liegt.

Man sitzt dort ca. 50m über dem Meer und hat einen herrlichen Blick nach Victoria Point / Burma.

Das Essen ist gut, frisch und relativ günstig.

Wir haben zu dritt am 22.01.2010 eine große Tom Yang Gung, einen Teller mit Garnelen im Teigmantel und Tintenfisch in Zitronen-Sauce + eine große Schüssel Reis, 1 Wasser, 1 Cola, 1 Soda bestellt, waren alle satt und hatten THB 379,- zu zahlen.

Mit Englisch kommt man dort allerdings insbesondere bei "Sonderwünschen" nicht sehr weit, aber die Karte ist zweisprachig und bebildert - mit Thai ist´s freilich besser um denen z.B. sagen zu können, dass man eine scharfe und keine Farang-gesüßte Tom Yang Gung möchte, d.h. also phet oder phet nit noi bzw. mai wan (mai wan fanden die lustig).

Dort gibt´s auch kleine Becken mit Austern und Krabben, die man sich dann frisch heraus suchen kann.

*Koordinaten :* Breite 9°59'13.50"N, Länge 98°36'6.20"E

Bagsida

----------


## Hua Hin

Danke für den Tip, Bagsida
was mich betrifft, bin ich aber froh, nicht mehr nach Ranong zu müssen, da ich jetzt 50 Lenze zähle.

Gruss Alex

----------


## Bagsida

Du alter Sack   ::  

Auch wenn´s bei mir in nicht all zu langer Zeit soweit ist, werde ich vor der Immi erst mal nicht die Hosen runter lassen, sondern schon brav Visa-Run´s machen - sind doch nur 3 im Jahr und war zumindest mit der eigenen Kiste bisher immer ein netter Trip.

Bagsida

----------


## konradadenauer

Obwohl sei ein paar Tagen auch 50, werde ich vorerst noch meine Visa-runs beibehalten.

Ist immer mal ganz nett einen Tag in Kuala Lumpur zu verbringen.

Und einmal im Jahr nach Deutschland ist auch nicht schlecht.

----------

Ich bin überzeugt davon: Ohne Visa Run würden manche Farangs am Steintisch festwachsen.......

 ::

----------


## Hua Hin

Auch wenn´s bei mir in nicht all zu langer Zeit soweit ist, werde ich vor der Immi erst mal nicht die Hosen runter lassen, sondern schon brav Visa-Run´s machen - sind doch nur 3 im Jahr und war zumindest mit der eigenen Kiste bisher immer ein netter Trip.
Hallo Bagsida, 
ich kann Dir jetzt nicht ganz folgen, wieso lasse ich vor der Immi die Hose runter?
Ich drück unserer Sekretärin meinen Pass in die Hand und sie lässt ihn für mich abstempeln und habe zuhause die
Hose immer noch an.
Und wie kommst Du auf 3mal im Jahr?
Du hast es ja nicht so weit. Ich hatte mal meinen Visarun-Van verschlafen, das war die Hölle, hatte mich dann von einer Thaifreundin privat runterfahren lassen, nebenbei hatte es geregnet ohne Ende, dann alleine mit nem 
Longstailboat nach Myanmar bei unruhiger See gefahren. Den Tag werde ich nie mehr vergessen. 

Gruss Alex

----------


## Hua Hin

> Ich bin überzeugt davon: Ohne Visa Run würden manche Farangs am Steintisch festwachsen.......


Hi Stefan, 
sehe ich jetzt nicht unbedingt so. Es gibt laufend einen Grund Bekannte aus Deutschland in Thailand zu besuchen und Steintische sind mir in Hua Hin absolut fremd, kenne das Sitzgefühl überhaupt nicht.

Gruss Alex

----------

> Den Tag werde ich nie mehr vergessen.



Wenigstens daraus gelernt nicht alles auf den letzten Drücker zu machen?

----------


## Greenhorn

> *Sea-Food-Restaurant (Nähe Club Andaman Pier / Ranong)*
> 
> Leider ist mir der Name dieses Seafood-Restaurants, welches ca. 5 Minuten Fahrtzeit vom Club Andaman Pier bei Ranong entfernt liegt und sich dazu anbietet, nach dem Visa-Run (sofern nicht mit Minibus, denn die fahren ein kleines Restaurant mit Buffet in Ranong-Town an) was vernüftiges zu Essen, entfallen.
> 
> Man findet es indem man auf der Rückfahrt vom Pier Richtung Hauptstrasse N4 nicht rechts abbiegt, sondern links und somit Richtung Westen zur See hin fährt, d.h. 1,2 km nach verlassen des Parkplatzes vom Club Andaman Pier kommt man auf eine "kleine Hauptstrasse" und man kann nur rechts (zurück wie gekommen) oder links (zum Restaurant) abbiegen. Von dort aus sind es dann noch mal 1 km zum Restaurant, womit das Restaurant vom Parkplatz ca. 2,2 km entfernt direkt in einer Rechtskurve liegt.
> 
> Man sitzt dort ca. 50m über dem Meer und hat einen herrlichen Blick nach Victoria Point / Burma.
> 
> Das Essen ist gut, frisch und relativ günstig.
> ...


Habe jetzt nicht die Koordinaten nachgeprueft, aber das ist das Bagnaam Seafood Restaurant.
Aber Achtung es gibt mittlerweile ein Zweites R. mit diesem Namen (auch die 4004 stadtauswaerts, aber immer nur gerade aus, bis man am Wasser steht.

Beide sind quasi typische Thairestaurants. Man kann alles in "klein", "mittel", "gross", ..... bestellen, dementsprechend isst dann die ganze Gruppe davon. Wenn das Essen nur fuer eine Person gedacht ist, sollte man immer nur einen "kleinen Teller" (dschaan lek) bestellen. 
Beim ersten mal hat meine Frau nicht drauf geachtet, wir wurden ohne Reis satt und hatten noch jede Menge ueber (mit zwei Bier fast 800TB).
Man sitzt auch *nicht mehr* so schoen. Das Restaurant wird mehr und mehr von den Hafenanlagen zugebaut.
Bei dem zweiten, von mir eingebrachtem R. ist es aehnlich, insbesondere bei Ebbe sieht es da etwas heftig aus und riecht auch etwas.
Anregungen:
"Restaurant 69-Bath" liegt an der Petschkasem Rd. (H4) schraeg gegenueber vom Chansom Thara Hotel (auch Jansom Thara: kurz bevor es zu den Hot Springs abgeht). Ist gut mit "69-Bath" ausgeschildert. Riesen Bueffet wo man sich alles und so viel man will holen kann fuer 69 TB/Person. Am Tisch gibt es dann , im Tisch eingelassen, "Grill-Stoef'chen" (? Katarr; Muh jang;aussenrum Suppe, in der Mitte kann man grillen; darunter brennende Holzkohle; das Ding erinnert an Gugelhupf-Form mit niedrigem Rand) die meisten Farangs fahren voll auf den Laden ab. Achtung, es gibt Strafe, wenn man zuviel auf dem Teller laesst (siehe Aushang).
Wenn man vor diesem Restaurant steht und auf dieses schaut, dann aber nach links geht, kommt nach einer kleinen Querstrasse ein Restaurant mit lauter Seafood-Becken im Eingang. Sieht im ersten Moment nicht so einladent aus, Sitzgelegenheiten erst im hinteren Teil, sehr gutes seafood und preiswert.
Achtung naechste Suchaufgabe: Vor der Post stehend (und diese anschauend) geht man nach links etwa 250 Meter ueber die naechste kleine Querstrasse (R. direkt an der Strasse, nett gemacht, viel Baeume und Blumen, zusaetzlich drei Sitzgelegenheiten im Garten) Super Thaifood mit guenstigen Preisen; Farang-Speisekarte vorhanden (ggf's nachfragen).
 ::

----------


## Bagsida

Also das Restaurant das ich meinte liegt relativ hoch über dem Wasser, d.h. dort bekommt man absolut nichts von Hafenanlagen etc. mit, der Name kommt mir aber bekannt vor.

----------


## Greenhorn

Ja, genau das ist es! Es liegt etwas hoeher, nur alles was tiefer am Grenzflussufer auf der Thai-Seite liegt, ist jetzt Hafenanlage
 ::

----------

